
Microsoft Considers Adding Python as an Official Scripting Language to Excel - fniephaus
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-considers-adding-python-as-an-official-scripting-language-to-excel/
======
mindcrime
That's cool and all, but FWIW, you could just use OpenOffice _today_ and have
the immediate ability to write macros / extensions in any of:

Python

Java

Javascript

Beanshell

OpenOffice Basic

And the Java support also entails support for any language that compiles to
JVM bytecode, so you can write macros in Clojure, Groovy, Scala, JRuby,
Jython, etc. as well.

[https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/DevGuide/Scri...](https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/DevGuide/Scripting/Scripting_Framework)

You can also write your own language providers, and there are OSS providers
out there for things like R and others. And you can always program against the
UDK directly using C++ if you want.

[https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Uno](https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Uno)

So basically... use OpenOffice and you can do your programming in

Python

R

Java

C++

Beanshell

Javascript

Groovy

Scala

Clojure

Basic

JRuby

etc., etc.

~~~
vorg
Most people use LibreOffice which forked from Apache OpenOffice, rather than
OpenOffice itself, because it's being maintained. At one stage I had both
installed on my computer because OpenOffice was better for powerpoints, and
LibreOffice for everything else.

You can see a summary of LibreOffice scripting at
[https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Scripting](https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Scripting)
, which says " _LibreOffice internally supports the following scripting
languages: LibreOffice Basic, JavaScript, BeanShell, Python. In addition,
developers can use high-level languages, for example Java programming
language, to control LibreOffice externally._ "

~~~
mindcrime
OpenOffice is maintained. Please don't spread FUD.

